# Latest addition to family



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Very pleased with it too....


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Dang Wade, didn't think you where the slow waitin kind.! Looks are deceiving. Looks like it needs some burn spots!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang. You be cookin now


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Some folks are slow..... hahaha

now get to burning her up!!!!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I thought this was going to be a Pic of a New Kitten


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Yeah and right after peeing in da bottle, you just never know.
but you gotta look.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Very, very nice! Congrats!:thumbup:


----------

